# in search of alternative housing



## samiblake (Jul 21, 2015)

applied to ganas , and a few smaller random ones on fb , most are full or disbanded in nyc. 

any suggestions ?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 21, 2015)

you're going to have to be more descriptive. what's a ganas? are you looking for a coop or intentional community of some kind?


----------



## samiblake (Jul 21, 2015)

ganas is an intentional community (commune) in new york . the only one I could find near nyc. but now my options are pretty open . im looking for anything coop, commune, live/work, art studio to live in, travel group,travel partner etc etc etc


----------



## Tude (Jul 21, 2015)

have you thought about any of this - work and get housing too. https://wwoofusa.org/


----------



## samiblake (Jul 21, 2015)

yes , though my account got deleted somehow so i have to pay again ..and i dont know if i should do usa, or international i dont know if i can do both


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 22, 2015)

Use the search feature.

A post was made a while back with an up-to-date list of every co op and communal listing in the US.

There's lots...you just might have to relocate.

Best of luck.

Peace!


----------

